# Duck Duck Go Search Engine/Browser



## Mizmo (May 25, 2022)

if you use please read....

https://www.reviewgeek.com/118915/duckduckgo-isnt-as-private-as-you-thought/


----------



## Packerjohn (May 25, 2022)

Oh my!  I have been using "Ducky" for several years now and to find out that they have been cheatin' and they have been lyin' to a bit of an eye opener.  So, now the truth is out there!  Ducky has been a very naughty Ducky by giving away our most personal secrets.  Can't trust big business and I sure can't trust the internet.  There are crooks near and there are crooks all over.  Not only in Nigeria or the Putin's Russia.  Big business here in Canada and the US is also out to get us!  Big Brother and Big Sister are out there and they are watching us 24/7.  Disgusting!


----------



## Mizmo (May 25, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Oh my!  I have been using "Ducky" for several years now and to find out that they have been cheatin' and they have been lyin' to a bit of an eye opener.  So, now the truth is out there!  Ducky has been a very naughty Ducky by giving away our most personal secrets.  Can't trust big business and I sure can't trust the internet.  There are crooks near and there are crooks all over.  Not only in Nigeria or the Putin's Russia.  Big business here in Canada and the US is also out to get us!  Big Brother and Big Sister are out there and they are watching us 24/7.  Disgusting!




yes bit of a shock...may as well stay with Google...at least we know what they are up to


----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)

The whole in your business thing is a huge problem. There was a discussion about it that you might find helpful. 

What search engines do you use?  >> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-search-engines-do-you-use.70841/

Bella


----------



## Murrmurr (May 25, 2022)

With millions of tech-detectives all over the world, and so many browsers to choose from, none of them can afford this kind of crap anymore. Can you imagine the millions of Duck Duck Goers who just dropped the Duck and Went?

"we expect to have an update soon that will include more 3rd-party Microsoft protection"

You can bet their bottom line they're working on it.


----------



## Jace (May 25, 2022)

"It's _at a point"...ya just can't trust anything anymore!!_


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Well..fortunately I don't use Microsoft, ...


----------



## Mizmo (May 25, 2022)

I don't use Microsoft either  but who knows what  they  have been  cookin up...


----------



## ManjaroKDE (May 25, 2022)

I've been using 'Startpage' for a few years now seems to be working as well as any.


----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2022)

It doesn't make much difference Which Browser or search engine you use....ALL of them track and sell your personal information....that's how they make money.


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2022)

I sensed it was all too good to be true.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jun 4, 2022)

>>>>>>


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 4, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> if you use please read....
> 
> https://www.reviewgeek.com/118915/duckduckgo-isnt-as-private-as-you-thought/


Wow - I had never heard of DuckDuckGo until a few days ago in a self-promotion ad!  The ad did put it in my head to look into it!  I'm sure they are running ads now because of the expose!  Thanks for saving me from yet another invasive medium.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2022)

I'll continue to use the duck until something better comes along.  Some privacy holes are better than no privacy whatsoever (Google).  

Does anyone here use a VPN?


----------



## Chet (Jun 4, 2022)

How private does a person have to be, especially if they avoid exposing too much personal info online, especially financial? Everybody's gotta be somewhere and I'm here. So what?


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 1, 2022)

Review Geek is one to talk, I'm showing 52 trackers blocked by Safari.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 2, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I'll continue to use the duck until something better comes along.  Some privacy holes are better than no privacy whatsoever (Google).
> 
> Does anyone here use a VPN?


I use protonvpn on my ubuntu and windows computers. Right now, I am coming here via Norway. Yesterday, the Ukraine.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

Something that concerns me is how they access all devices which use the same router. I live alone and use more than one device. If I search for something on one device, I then get ads for that item on other devices. Not a problem when it's just me but if I had someone staying with me, they would be able to see what I had been enquiring about.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Something that concerns me is how they access all devices which use the same router. I live alone and use more than one device. If I search for something on one device, I then get ads for that item on other devices. Not a problem when it's just me but if I had someone staying with me, they would be able to see what I had been enquiring about.


one thing that puzzles me at the risk of sounding stupid, is why my search history in firefox  also appears in Chrome on my Mac ..  I clear my history in Firefox.. but it's still there when I open Chrome ..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> one thing that puzzles me at the risk of sounding stupid, is why my search history in firefox  also appears in Chrome on my Mac ..  I clear my history in Firefox.. but it's still there when I open Chrome ..


You have to clear Chrome's cookies, too.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 24, 2022)

I tried DDG a couple of times when I first heard of it..  didn't like the format.

Otherwise, though, I liked the ads they had on tv for a few months recently-  the guy representing Google, singing 'every click you take, we'll be watching you..'  LOL


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 24, 2022)

I have TOTALLY given in to Google. I treat it like it the current "Hal" computer in "2001 Space Odyssey". ( It knows everything - instantly ) I do use "Brave" browser which blocks 98 % of adds.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I tried DDG a couple of times when I first heard of it..  didn't like the format.
> 
> Otherwise, though, I liked the ads they had on tv for a few months recently-  the guy representing Google, singing 'every click you take, we'll be watching you..'  LOL


There's virtually no difference in DDG's and Google search's formats these days.  I just did a Google search for chocolate pie recipes on both (two monitors, side by side, one browser open to Google and used Google search engine, the other on Firefox and used DDG).  The results looked almost identical.  

Google has enough info about me - no sense continuing to feed that monster any more than necessary.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

StarSong said:


> You have to clear Chrome's cookies, too.


if I clear Chrome cookies don't I have to put the passwords in again for websites.. because I don't know what many of them are since the o/h left...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> if I clear Chrome cookies don't I have to put the passwords in again for websites.. because I don't know what many of them are since the o/h left...


Yes, assuming that Google isn't set up to remember your passwords.  If it is, you'd only need to sign into Google and all your PW would automatically fill in again. 

Considering how long ago o/h left, and how many reboots you've had to do, I'd guess that Google is set up to remember your logins and passwords.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Yes, assuming that Google isn't set up to remember your passwords.  If it is, you'd only need to sign into Google and all your PW would automatically fill in again.
> 
> Considering how long ago o/h left, and how many reboots you've had to do, I'd guess that Google is set up to remember your logins and passwords.


I don't think it is tbh.. I'll have a  little research and see what's what.. thanks Star..


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 24, 2022)

My experience with Clearing cookies on browsers has mostly been negative  so to be on the safe side , before clearing  go to passwords on browser ask to show passwords take a screenshot and I usually print it  right away.
I keep it somewhere ???


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> My experience with Clearing cookies on browsers has mostly been negative  so to be on the safe side , before clearing  go to passwords on browser ask to show passwords take a screenshot and I usually print it  right away.
> I keep it somewhere ???


Interesting...  I've set my chrome browser to clear all history & cookies when I close it.  I also clear Firefox at least once a month and don't use it for banking related activities).  All security-sensitive PWs (banking, shopping sites with CCs enrolled, etc.) are set through a password manager that require me to enter a 25+ PW for signing in, then require secondary verification before it opens.  If I don't manually close the manager, it signs out after an hour. 

It takes just a few seconds for me to sign into sites. Brings me peace of mind. As you have probably surmised, I'm very security conscious.


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 25, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Interesting...  I've set my chrome browser to clear all history & cookies when I close it.  I also clear Firefox at least once a month and don't use it for banking related activities).  All security-sensitive PWs (banking, shopping sites with CCs enrolled, etc.) are set through a password manager that require me to enter a 25+ PW for signing in, then require secondary verification before it opens.  If I don't manually close the manager, it signs out after an hour.
> 
> It takes just a few seconds for me to sign into sites. Brings me peace of mind. As you have probably surmised, I'm very security conscious.


I don't use a password manager. Like you, I use a separate browser  which is Safari for access to my Bank and 
 Government.  For all other browsing I use Vivaldi which has everything built in . No extensions necessary.  Apart from doing the screenshot thing in this browser I can also ask it to export to my Documents but I always have a printed copy  in  the  event that the computer goes down or Internet which actually happened to me yesterday for a short while.

I also delete the Cache files in my operating system every two months or so as I really don't trust the browsers to clean out all traces of their  adventures around our systems. That really wipes everything out.


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2022)

Probably true with ANY web browser.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't think it is tbh.. I'll have a  little research and see what's what.. thanks Star..


It is possible that all of your passwords are saved in your Apple Keychain, @hollydolly, on your Mac , phone and tablet.  Even if your ex set them up and you do not know what they were, if you have been using the password on your Apple devices, it should be saved in the keychain.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It is possible that all of your passwords are saved in your Apple Keychain, @hollydolly, on your Mac , phone and tablet.  Even if your ex set them up and you do not know what they were, if you have been using the password on your Apple devices, it should be saved in the keychain.


That's really interesting info Yvonne, I shoulda known you might know the more technical aspects.. shouldn't I ?.. however, I've just gone into keychain access.. and there are no passwords stored there.. and when I click ''login'' against any of the websites listed there.. , it will open and ask me for the password to allow keychain to access it..


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> That's really interesting info Yvonne, I shoulda known you might know the more technical aspects.. shouldn't I ?.. however, I've just gone into keychain access.. and there are no passwords stored there.. and when I click ''login'' against any of the websites listed there.. , it will open and ask me for the password to allow keychain to access it..



You probably need to allow it in your user preferences. I don't use Safari very much but passwords are stored and work well on websites.
I think you have Monterey too...this is mine


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> You probably need to allow it in your user preferences. I don't use Safari very much but passwords are stored and work well on websites.
> I think you have Monterey too...this is mine
> View attachment 252401


No I have ventura now.. had to upgrade to Ventura a few days ago from Monterey . My husband was a pedant about not storing passwords on the computer and I can't get  find any


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No I have ventura now.. had to upgrade to Ventura a few days ago from Monterey . My husband was a pedant about not storing passwords on the computer and I can't get  find any


I imagine Ventura will still have the autofill preference so check that box off then go to a website wjere you need password  fill it in manually then check your keychain to see if it saved or close out the website and reopen  to see if it fills. Though,.... just thinking you may need to restart  safari.

By the way how do you like Ventura.. I think I will just stick with Monterey. Every new OS they introduce gets trickier and trickier... 
I may do the Linux  Ubuntu install which is very simple straight forward good for browsing and regular use like on line  email etc.
I had it as my side kick when I had Windows but must say I used it more than I did Windows.


----------

